
Apple buys AI company Turi (formerly Dato) - sourc3
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/5/12390412/apple-turi-acquisition-machine-learning
======
sourc3
I am currently enrolled in the Machine Learning specialization on Coursera
where the co-founder of Turi teaches the course and uses Turi for exercises. I
wonder if they will kill the Coursera course too.

